# DIY '07 Homelink install write up complete



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

I finally found some time to finish my write up of my Homelink install in my '07 3.2. Please take a look and let me know what you think.
DIY Homelink install 
For those of you who missed the teaser thread, here's a shot of the result:


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: DIY '07 Homelink install write up complete (TD22057)*

wow.. you're the man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i didnt even think about connecting the transmitter to pull power from the 12V source in the car. i'm just gonna let it run on the battery that came with the transmitter.
of course, i havent gotten to doing it yet.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: DIY '07 Homelink install write up complete (TD22057)*

Excellent write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reeio (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: DIY '07 Homelink install write up complete (TD22057)*

Awesome DIY!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I already installed mine, but will probably redo it following your steps. Thanks!


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY '07 Homelink install write up complete (reeio)*

Thanks everyone. I think this was the first project I've done where everything actually worked the first time - hopefully that won't jinx me for my project next week: installing a head's up display.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY '07 Homelink install write up complete (TD22057)*

I think I want to do the same but i kinda want the buttons to be on the top console where the moon roof control is. Does anyone know the safe and proper way to pop out that console?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

The owners manual tells you how to remove that console.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re:*

I decided to do mine this way... pulling power from the cigarrette lighter and the red light with it. Check it out. 
















So proud of myself










_Modified by OCaudi at 11:39 PM 5/30/2007_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_I decided to do mine this way... pulling power from the cigarrette lighter and the red light with it. Check it out. 
















So proud of myself









_Modified by OCaudi at 11:39 PM 5/30/2007_

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh i really like that!!!! more info pleaseee!!
DIY!!!!!!
whered u get that button?


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

TD22057, Very nice write up!


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Presns3)*

I setup my home link the same way as TD22057. Read his first. just a few minor difference
1. location: I put the transmitter under the shift boot next to the gear box)
2. Power: Pulled power from the cigarette lighter 
3. one button (since i have only one garage). thinking of putting all three cause the light is soooo cool. 
4. Fancy expensive Led button. I thinks its worth the 20 bucks. Make sure you buy the right resistance for the led light. I'll update this post on what resistor to use. 
heres the info on the button:
https://www.alliedelec.com/cat...0.pdf
pm me if you need help. 
oh yea.. THANKS TD22057 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alonebb (Nov 3, 2011)

TD22057 said:


> I finally found some time to finish my write up of my Homelink install in my '07 3.2. Please take a look and let me know what you think.
> DIY Homelink install
> For those of you who missed the teaser thread, here's a shot of the result:


Hello my friend,

your link does not has photo,
Could you please re-upload the photo?
thankx for the write up.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

hi friend 

this read is 4 years old

bye friend


----------

